# Pecan wood



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Has any one ever worked with pecan for furnature/table tops. I have some boards my grandfather and his cousin milled probably 15 years ago. I want to make a table for my folks (to replace Harvey lost stuff). Any recommendation for working with it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a friend that knows this guy. https://tinroofhome.com/product-category/furniture/page/2/
They build furniture out of all kinds of stuff and heâ€™s currently getting a few things done in his new house out of pecan. Check out the site.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Pecan and hickory are sold interchangeably in the lumber industry. On the Janka scale, it is harder than Oak, but not as hard as Mesquite or Ipe. If the boards have been stored correctly, then they should machine well. Plain sawed lumber will have less figure than oak, but more than maple. Raw lumber will be creamy in appearance, and can be finished using traditional stains and varnishes. if you do not know how the material was cured< watch for case hardening as you machine as internal tension can be released causing binding or kick back


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

*Wordsaw*

Should make a beautiful table. Very hard wood, with more elasticity than hard maple.


----------

